# Ipad 2 - Voire les photos de son macbook



## marjomax (4 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Désolé si il y a une réponse sur ce forum, mais j'en ai pas trouvé, alors je pose ma question 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comment  voir les photos de mon Macbook sur mon Ipad 2. J'ai bien activé le  partage de mon dossier, mais comment y accéder, ou alors existe-t-il une  autre solution ?

Merci de votre aide.
Eric


----------



## worldice (4 Mai 2011)

marjomax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé si il y a une réponse sur ce forum, mais j'en ai pas trouvé, alors je pose ma question
> 
> ...



Il y a des choses comme Dropbox (Gratuit jusqu'à 2GO/mois) ou LiveDrive (env. 60/ans - Stockage illimité) qui te permettent de stocker des données (images, docs etc...) sur internet (dans le Cloud) puis d'y avoir accès quand tu veux, d'où tu veux (du moins que tu as une connexion internet).


----------



## marjomax (4 Mai 2011)

worldice a dit:


> Il y a des choses comme Dropbox (Gratuit jusqu'à 2GO/mois) ou LiveDrive (env. 60/ans - Stockage illimité) qui te permettent de stocker des données (images, docs etc...) sur internet (dans le Cloud) puis d'y avoir accès quand tu veux, d'où tu veux (du moins que tu as une connexion internet).



En fait j'aimerai que cela soit en réseau !


----------



## esales (4 Mai 2011)

Je vois bien une solution mais ce n'est certainement pas la meilleure.

- délocaliser les photos en dehors d'iPhoto dans une architecture à part (en dehors de iPhoto Library). Elles doivent être dans un répertoire accessible via le finder
- avec un logiciel de type (Air Sharing HD mais il y a en a probablement d'autres), tu accèdes à ton dossier depuis lequel tu pourras visualiser tes photos.

Cette méthode fonctionne, mais ce n'est pas un logiciel spécifique à la lecture d'image. Il est plus généraliste. Il y a donc probablement un meilleur logiciel pour ça....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Mai 2011)

Le réseau est trop lent pour de grosses images (mes jpeg pèsent environs 15 Mo et mettent près de 30 secondes a s'afficher).

Cependant, si c'est pour dépanner, je fait comme Ca: mes images sont sur un NAS WD sur mon réseau, dans un répertoire publique. Il existe une application WD qui permet d'y accéder (gratuite sur l'app store).

Mais c'est inutilisable sérieusement, seul un stockage en local est envisageable...


----------



## marjomax (5 Mai 2011)

esales a dit:


> Je vois bien une solution mais ce n'est certainement pas la meilleure.
> 
> - délocaliser les photos en dehors d'iPhoto dans une architecture à part (en dehors de iPhoto Library). Elles doivent être dans un répertoire accessible via le finder
> - avec un logiciel de type (Air Sharing HD mais il y a en a probablement d'autres), tu accèdes à ton dossier depuis lequel tu pourras visualiser tes photos.
> ...



Je préfère cette solution.
On m'a aussi parlé de EZSHARE, quelqu'un connait ou a déjà essayé ?
Merci


----------



## john_dewinter (14 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aime beaucoup Dropbox, malheureusement si on cherche une photo en particulier on est obligé de tous télécharger sur l'Ipad pour ensuite visualiser les miniatures. Il y a-t-il moyen d'avoir un effet 'Coverflow' qui me permettrait de ne télécharger que la photo recherchée? (iStorage offrirait-il cette possibilité?)

Merci.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Mai 2011)

marjomax a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Désolé si il y a une réponse sur ce forum, mais j'en ai pas trouvé, alors je pose ma question
> 
> ...



Bon et bien si tu as activé "le partage" tu vas sur ton ipad, tu cliques sur l'icone "Vidéos" puis sur "partagé":
Et là, tu as accès à ta bibliothèque du MB.
Voilà !


----------

